# Know a good Diesel Mechanic?



## SlingShaft (Apr 25, 2010)

My 7.3 just broke on me. I have oil leaking from the rear of the engine. I need a good PFF recommended shop to do the work on it. 

Thanks much,
Lew


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ifs it an aotomatic, AND THE TRANS GETS HOT, ITLL SPIT SOME TRANS FLUID OUT ,THE NEWER 7.3 FIRE INJECTORS OFF A OILPUMP FRONT OF MOTOR, ALSO OIL SENSOR REAR OF MOST OF THOSE MOTORS


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

IF U CAN FIND ANYONE ELSE ITS AN INTERNATIONAL MOTOR, LET THEM GIVE U A QUOTE. iVE NEVER SEEN A REAR MAIN SEAL LEAK ON ONE OF THOSE, JUST THE ITEMS I MEANTINED. IF THE TRANS FLUID BLOWS OUT IT PUDDLES ONBACK AND RUNS OUT A LOT, BUT WHEN IT DOES THAT THE OVERDRIVE LICHT ON SHIFTER BLINKS. MOST TIMES ITS SENSOR OR RUNS DOWN VALLEY UNDER INTAKE, DANG HAD ABOUT FORGOT I WAS A DIESEL MECK FOR 35 YRS LAST 14 ON THAT TYPE TK


----------



## SlingShaft (Apr 25, 2010)

Appreciate the help!!

Low down = It started running very rough (sounded like skipping) and it seemed like it was out of gas, even though i knew it had gas. About 20 seconds later after spitting and sputtering it cut off. Pulled it home and tried to crank it, it crunk but it was still spitting and sputtering and something was leaking out the rear of the engine. I thought it was oil but wasn't sure. Today i changed the fuel pump and filter thinking it wasn't out of fuel but the pump had given out on me (140k miles and it was due to be changed anyway). Still won't crank at all and blows some white smoke out of the rear driver-side area of the engine when turning over and out the tailpipe if you spin it over for more than a few seconds......I am now thinking head gasket. I am also thinking the "oil leak" is actually fuel leaking out the blown head gasket and running down the back of the engine picking up some soot/gunk on the way down making it look darker and thicker.

Using your vast years of experience on this particular engine......what is your diagnosis sir?

Thanks,
William


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

Is it the 7.3 wih injector pump or the newer one that fires off high pressure oil pump with smoke should be diesel fuel smoke i never saw a blown head gasketon one in 10 years. If it has injector lines the return lines had rudder parts, we used to have to put a return line kit on it. If any of the lines or injector pumpare leaking the fuel will run under intake and valley and pour out rear of engine. What year is it. Pumps go bad about 160,000 miles. Take aircleaner off get a strong light try to look under intake and see if u can see fuel running from pump under intake. We only blew up one motor in years because operater left oil out of it. Where do u live. I cant work any more but if its not too far i might come look


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's a good mechanic I've known for 30 years. Criss 850-449-5220. Tell him Ron told you.


----------



## SlingShaft (Apr 25, 2010)

I appreciate the help but due to my current "bumming rides" situation I couldn't wait.....I had it towed to Ford yesterday. I know it will probably cost me a test-tickle but I NEEDS my truck  I imagine Sig226 could diagnose the problem pretty quick


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

bobby kimmons...I don't have his number but surely someone here does


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

yea bobby, he was tech man for years when i raced


----------



## georgesim86 (May 22, 2012)

I am looking for a diesel mechanic in my Perth home town. I want someone in reasonable price. Every time these mechanic demand money out of market prices. Any suggestion on diesel mechanic near perth area.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Perth, Australia? Good luck MATE.


----------

